# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Api Life Var

## darlo

Can anyone advise that if after starting the 4 week treatment with Api Life Var, the dose is broken and then restarted, does this effect the efficacy of the treatment?

----------


## Neils

Potentially. The point of continuing the treatment for four weeks is that it covers an entire brood cycle. Mites in sealed brood aren't affected by the thymol so by treating for four weeks you maximise the exposure if the mites to thymol.

It would depend on when and for how long the treatment was broken as to its impact on killing mites.

----------

